# Camping at Ft Pickens



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

Has anyone been camping at Ft Pickens since the road has been torn up?? Me and some friends were thinking about going campingthere sometime soon. Whats the best way to anchor to shore for an all night stay and not have your boat go bye bye in the middle of the night?


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

if u can beach it when its low to med. tide then run almost all ur rope out to the neares tree or stump if u can find one and wrap around that...and if yall have one through out a rear anchor...and good luck and hope yall goa and have fun!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds like a great time! Wish I could go! Tight Lines!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

It would be best to just go across the pass and camp in the Fort Mcrea cove.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Ocean Man (5/12/2008)*It would be best to just go across the pass and camp in the Fort Mcrea cove.


why do you say that??


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Because you are more protected in the cove and there is a sharp drop off from the beach allowing you to just drag your anchor over on the beach and setting it in the sand and being able to hold. Plus you just might run across a few other forum members.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *matthewy8 (5/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Ocean Man (5/12/2008)*It would be best to just go across the pass and camp in the Fort Mcrea cove.
> ...


And because to get to the camping area of Ft. Pickens, you must loose site of your boat by hiking to the campsites. Not something I personally like to do.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I would definatly do Ft. Mcree over pickens. Be careful getting in there tho if you com ein through the pass. look at an arial photo. THere is a small channel and a big sandbar on both sides. I have been caught 3 times.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

*<U>Fort Pickens "Loop A" Campground</U>*

In the Florida District, the Fort Pickens Campground ?Loop A? is open to backcountry camping by bike, boat, or foot. The campground is available on first-come-first-serve basis. The cost for a camp site is $10.00 per night with a 50% discount for Golden Age/Interagency Senior and Golden Access/Interagency Access Pass holders. Campers will have access to running water, grills, picnic tables, and bathrooms with cold showers.

Boaters planning to camp can unload their passengers and gear near Battery Langdon located on the bayside of the island and west of the Ranger Station dock and hike on the bike path or Fort Pickens Road to ?Loop A?. Please download aFort Pickens Loop A Campground map for great directions!

http://www.nps.gov/guis/planyourvisit/campground-openings-in-florida-and-mississippi-districts.htm

The park service wants boaters to anchor about *<U>a mile east</U>* of the campground.

Ft. McRee is free but will be very crowded Memorial Day weekend. If you go there, no dogs allowed and bring a post hole digger please.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

wonder why they want us to anchor so far away. that seems like too much work just to go camping lol


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *matthewy8 (5/13/2008)*wonder why they want us to anchor so far away. that seems like too much work just to go camping lol


Battery Langdon is actually the closest beach with a pathway through the woodsto the campground sites.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Still though its makes you wonder that, Pickens road has been closed now for how long? They should atleast make it more accessable and boater friendly since that is the only type of transportation that is typical now. Sure you can walk, or try to bike but I won't especially when a boat is more practical. There is plenty of space out there just off the water to the east for a tent. A camp ground smack in the middle of the area away from the water doesn't make sence to me. Just my .02


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Doogiesar (5/13/2008)*Still though its makes you wonder that, Pickens road has been closed now for how long? They should atleast make it more accessable and boater friendly since that is the only type of transportation that is typical now. Sure you can walk, or try to bike but I won't especially when a boat is more practical. There is plenty of space out there just off the water to the east for a tent. A camp ground smack in the middle of the area away from the water doesn't make sence to me. Just my .02


exactly especially if they r going to charge to camp there, but they dont give a crap.


----------

